

Yahoo + Google= Collusion...Antitrust? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/24/does-the-google-yahoo-advertising-test-amount-to-collusion/

======
jasonlbaptiste
heres a link to a reuters article explaining the investigation more:

<http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSWBT00884320080423>

------
edw519
What a farce.

If the feds won't do anything about Microsoft or ExxonMobil, then why even
have antitrust legislation?

This has nothing to do with justice or fair play, just whose lobbyists have
the most money, er I mean clout.

~~~
tomjen
Granted, but then at least they are going after companies that can defend
themself - had they gone after a startup it would have been all over.

Thing is, it doesn't matter where google is located so it push comes to show
they could more to another country they buy the officials of. Maybe they
should.

